# •Big Grouper•



## mr otter (Apr 26, 2016)

Went out Saturday and caught a bunch of big red grouper and scamp.  Calm seas and the fish were biting, doesn't get any better!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks like you put it on em'.. Nice work


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome! Makes me want a bigger boat.


----------



## trubluau (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice reds! where did ya'll go out of? We went out of Keaton on saturday and caught plenty of gags and snapper but no red grouper.


----------



## mr otter (Apr 27, 2016)

We put in at Indian pass and went out into 200+ feet of water.  Around 40 miles out.  The biggest red weighed in at 17 lbs and the biggest scamp pushed the 10lb mark.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice Congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

Let me know if you need help eating them.... Nice work!!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice catch and good sized fish too, especially those scamp.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## deers2ward (Apr 28, 2016)

grouper throat said:


> Nice catch and good sized fish too, especially those scamp.



x2

Those are some really nice scamp

OP, were you on a ledge?  hardbottom area?


----------



## mr otter (Apr 29, 2016)

We caught most of the fish on hard bottom and large coral heads.  


Also caught several of these big 25 lb gags that we released.  



Also caught a lion fish.  Seems they are everywhere now.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2016)

Suweet!


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 29, 2016)

put your stamp on the scamp.. man oh man...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 29, 2016)

Eat that lionfish!


----------



## mr otter (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't worry Gizzard, we battered him up and fried him golden brown!


----------

